# Cyps in flower



## Dido (May 14, 2012)

hy here some of the normal one in flower so I will not start for every one a new post. 

Like that a lot of flowers look this year. 
last year it was normal, or the flowers start and get brown and the plant refuse them, so they are not happy with the winter an this spring





soem are like it on the other hand.

starting with it first bloom for me, and only 5 years old

Cyp Birgit 





















































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 14, 2012)

hey. 
lots of nice pics.

unfortunately no names on it


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2012)

Nice C. plectrochilum Dido! I love that little guy.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 15, 2012)

Awesome blooms!


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

Some more in Flower
But first I wanted to share a pic of 2 weeks back when snow covered my plants, and all survived it, only a few leaves of bardolphilum was killed









And here some more pics at this 2 I am not sure what it is, should be kentucky X reginae



and the other one 




Philipp




Birgitt








Montanum X Henryii




Montanum X macranthum 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

And here new flowered one for me which turned out not to be what it was baught for. 

baught as reginae alba as seddlings have 3 of them left and the first is flowering wwith 2 steams as Ulla alba 




This one was baught as dark petal big kentuckiense, about an accident it did not flower for years now, and I devided it, the leaves never fitted 100% to Kentucky or to flavum but it was every time extremly long spikes and it liked my wet condition I give the Kentuyks this year finally flowered and tourned out to be a flavum



This one was baught as flvum red petal and I was told its a devision of a flowered plant, but no red on the petals at all.


----------



## Jaljala (May 31, 2012)

What a beautiful collection of Cyps! Congrats.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 31, 2012)

hello Dido,

always interesting to hear those fairytales from "sellers"and "breeders".
I made same "astonishing" experiences when buying / growing Cyps.

NEVERTHELESS,
really nice plants you grow,

CONGRATS. :clap:

cheers


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2012)

Dido said:


> Some more in Flower
> But first I wanted to share a pic of 2 weeks back when snow covered my plants, and all survived it, only a few leaves of bardolphilum was killed




What the heck!?


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

NYEric said:


> What the heck!?



I taught the same at this time.

But nearly all made it. It was around 5 C this day. 

Not even the cron on the field died


----------



## monocotman (Jun 1, 2012)

Dido,
I assume that at least 10-20% of the hybrids I buy will be incorrectly named.
This year it has been Mem Shawna Austin( and the macranthos 'red' of another post). It is really Aki light x kentuckiense.
I am no longer surprised when it happens,
Regards,
David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, snow in May. That really is the pits 

Brigit is just lovely. The montanum x henryi is almost a dead ringer for montanum itself and I'm guessing is a lot easier to flower and grow. Very nice. Not sure I quite like the kentuckiense x reginae.

It is fascinating to see all these mislabeled plants - honest mistakes or something else...


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2012)

I am not sure, 

the flavum coems out of Uk and the Lady I know for years she was importing Cyps and selling good plants for years, but then she stopped and she sold some plants of here own garden. I told here I want one of the big Kentucky with the dark petals and she told me it grows together with a big and unusual kind of flavum, Perners sell this kind too, as something special. 
I paid a lot of money for a 3 grwoth plant. But then the pot fall down all noses were broken and I could rescue the plant. by cleaning it broke in 2 pices and the bigger one started 1 reserve growth and it looked strange, last year I had from the bigger 2 growth but no flower and the other had 1 growth, this year from 4 growth 2 flowers and this year it is fully silver the leaves, unusual for flavum but the leaf shape fit till now to Kentucky, the rootstock is too on Kentucky side. I have the feeling she mixed it up, when she was putting the dormant plant out of the soil, because I know that she was selling this unusual flavum too. But the price was higher then the Kentucky for 60 pounds. So on the one hand this is really a flavum I only heard about and it is extremly special but not what I baught. by the way it gows extremly sunny as my Kentuckys in this location all flavums was killed before. The lady did not respons till now, but complains after 3 years are not to good. 

the Ulla I think it was a bumble bee, the guy has a gigant collection but never shows pics out of them. I had Acaule alab seedlings from him, but did not get them to mature, and I have other plants too which are laibeled correct. So I think the bee pollinated before he did it, this is why I use a plstick bag when it opens to cover it. But such white Ullas are good too. Lets wait on the last seedling to bloom maybe next year. 

the flavum red petal comes from a guy wich I really trusted but the plant was nearly for sure wild collected, and was for sure not a clone from his plant, so in this case I think he cheated with me. 
But since fall no contact more with him, about a lot of mails. 
He lives in Uk and was selling seed raised Cyps, so I wonder why he does not reply one Mail, on his homepage did not change anything since last summer, so it is strange.


----------



## Dido (Jun 4, 2012)

some more pics 
Shanxiense 



another Ulla alba which was baught as reginae alba the nicest one I think





this is the only Ulla I have which was baught as Ulla 



this Ulla blooms now the second time for me now its growing in the soil under a big tree, was baught as flavum but flowered already last year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2012)

Beauties!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2012)

nice flowers. amazing that so many different terrestrials can grow in the 'same' area basically


----------

